
Suggestions for text-based network topology framework - charliesolomon
Looking for something that:<p>- Is easy to create&#x2F;maintain (like markdown)
- Can be easily understood in text form
- Easily versioned (text is)
- Mostly concerned with logical topology elements and their interactions
- (Optional) Can be updated from network mapping software
- (Optional) Can be easily converted to graphics
======
charliesolomon
This was very helpful:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21566776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21566776)

It's about the C4 model for visualizing software architectures:
[https://c4model.com/](https://c4model.com/)

Using PlantUML and a set of !include PlantUML "C4" files, this satisfies most
of the items on my list:
[https://github.com/RicardoNiepel/C4-PlantUML](https://github.com/RicardoNiepel/C4-PlantUML)

Gaps: Have to extend it a bit to support network topologies. No integration
(that I see) with network mapping software.

